# How quickly accidents can happen.



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Spoke with one of my closest friends today who almost drowned in his in ground pool. He was out blowing leaves this morning with his backpack blower, and stepped backwards onto his pool cover. The cover separated and he went under in the deep end fully clothed with his blower on. Panic set in as he tried to get the blower off and fortunately his wife saw him and came to his aid. He is ok just a little shaken and cold. Everyone be safe and have a happy holiday season.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

Glad he is ok. &#128591; &#128591;


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Glad this turned out ok, yes accidents can happen so so fast.
This past summer one of my Uncles fell off a ladder during hurricane cleanup. Fractured several vertebrae, sounds like he is recovering well.
Just a split second.


----------

